

MagicJack revenue more than $100 million/year - omfut
http://latestgeeknews.blogspot.com/2009/06/magicjack-revenue-more-than-100-million.html

======
byteCoder
The only thing I know is that just today my 8 year old son and I were watching
cable TV and saw an ad for Vonage ($24.95/month). My son asked me who would
get Vonage because you can get MagicJack for $19.95/year.

I guess, personally, I'll stick with Skype.

~~~
omfut
I guess MagicJack looks very lucrative in terms of pricing. The real testimony
is how they continue supporting quality service

------
dimarco
Explains how they get those commercials run alllll day on the television.

------
rokhayakebe
Talk about first mover's advantage. Also this guys do a lot of infomercial.

